# Логика левой клавиатуры



## IvanM (28 Мар 2014)

С правой клавиатурой я разобрался, там всё просто, теперь решил понять логику левой. Особенно меня заинтересовали аккорды. У меня возникли вопросы:
1) Почему некоторые мажор и минор обращённые? При этом не уверен, как они по-научному называются на русском.
http://www.pianochord.com/C-major
http://www.pianochord.com/C-minor
http://www.pianochord.com/F-major
http://www.pianochord.com/F-minor
2) Почему септаккорды и уменьшенные септаккорды имеют только три звука? И они тоже обращённые.
http://www.pianochord.com/C-dominant-7th
http://www.pianochord.com/C-diminished-7th
http://www.pianochord.com/F-dominant-7th
http://www.pianochord.com/F-diminished-7th


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (28 Мар 2014)

Еще один изобретатель велосипеда... Тоже полно литературы на эту тему. Если бегло: 
_Почему некоторые аккорды обращённые?_ - потому что они должны уложиться в диапазон соль малой - фа# первой. 
_Почему септаккорды и уменьшенные септаккорды имеют только три звука?_ - Потому что в таких аккордах септима всегда пропускается. 
_Как они по-научному называются на русском?_ - это уже из области теории музыки (еще раз: полно литературы на эту тему). 
Как кто-то тут уже писал: учите матчасть.


----------



## Gross (28 Мар 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Почему некоторые мажор и минор обращённые?


Аккордовый ряд состоит из 12 клапанов, всего одна октава. Поэтому аккорды впихиваются в эту октаву, как придётся. Например, если соль-мажор помещается в эту октаву в основном виде, то до-мажор только в виде квартсекстаккорда. 
В септаккордах одну ноту пропускают для большего разнообразия гармонии. Если ум-септаккорды делать полностью, то их будет только три. А с пропуском одного звука- их 12, и каждый при деле. Аккорды "7" делают с пропущенной квинтой, чтобы иметь возможность их использовать в созвучиях с повышенной или пониженной квинтой. "7" с пониженной квинтой встречаются, к примеру, в Сюите Холминова.


----------



## Alexei (29 Мар 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Тоже полно литературы на эту тему.


Вот это интересно. Какой именно? 
У меня уже возникал вопрос: будет ли у всех производителей страдела системы аккорды состоять из одних и тех же звуков?

В советских нотах было принято расписывать все аккорды. Было несложно заметить, что для разных басов используются разные обращения аккордов.

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Почему септаккорды и уменьшенные септаккорды имеют только три звука? - Потому что в таких аккордах септима всегда пропускается.


В септаккордах пропускается квинта -- уже упомянули выше. А в уменьшённых она вообще отсутствует, при этом также используются только 3 звука.

Уменьшённые аккордых сопадают для всех звуков в него входящих. Например -- до, ми бемоль, ля бемоль. Это создаёт удобные замены.


----------



## Евген (29 Мар 2014)

Слева первые два ряда, считая от меха, - басовые кнопки. При нажатии любой из них звучат одноименные ноты в трех-пяти октавах одновременно (зависит от конструкции конкретного баяна), например, при нажатии кнопки f# (фа-диез) звучат: f# первой октавы, f# малой октавы, f# большой октавы. .. А вот готовые аккорды (третий и последующие ряды кнопок от меха) в своем составе должны иметь ноты, как указал выше Григорий, из диапазона от g (соль) малой до f# первой октавы (сделано так для упрощения конструкции баяна,как понимаю). И некоторые ноты в конкретном аккорде могут не вписываться в этот диапазон, и, следовательно, чтобы вписались требуют специального действия - обращения.

Например, мажорное трезвучие (аккорд из трёх звуков) от ноты соль малой октавы состоит из одновременно звучащих нот (в порядке их высоты): соль, си и ре (нота ре здесь будет уже не из той же самой октавы что ноты соль и си, а из октавы выше). Все эти три ноты трезвучия вписываются в диапазон от g (соль) малой до f# первой октавы,а поэтому обращение не требуется. А если возьмём , минорное трезвучие от ноты ми малой октавы, то оно состоит из: ми малой, соль малой и си первой октавы. Ми малой не входит в диапазон от g (соль) малой до f# первой октавы, а поэтому заменяем в трезвучии ми малой на ми первой октавы, т.е. получим обращенное трезвучие,в котором самой нижней по высоте нотой будет соль малой октавы.
Когда трезвучие без обращения, то её самую нижнюю ноту обычно называют тоникой. Ту ноту,которая повыше - терцией,а верхнюю - квинтой. Т.е. ми-минорном трезвучии без обращения: ми - тоника, соль - терция, си - квинта. После обращения будет следующий порядок нот в этом трезвучии: соль - терция, си - квинта,ми - тоника (условные названия: тоника, терция, квинта остаются связанными с соответствующими нотами и при обращении трезвучия). А ведь обращение исходного ми-минора возможно было бы сделать так, чтобы самым нижним звуком стала нота си (в готовых аккордах баяна это не используется):си - квинта, ми - тоника, соль - терция.

То есть, обращение трезвучий - положение в котором нижним звуком является терция или квинта основного трезвучия. Если нижний звук - терция (соль - терция, си - квинта,ми - тоника ), то получим секстаккорд. Если нижний- квинта (си - квинта, ми - тоника, соль - терция), то - квартсекстаккорд.

Септаккорд - к трезвучию добавляется сверху ещё одна нота, отстоящая от верхней ноты трезвучия (квинты) на интервале в полтора тона (малая терция; обозначается: м.3), или два тона (большая терция; обозначается: б.3). Добавленная нота называется в септаккорде - септимой.
В готовых аккордах баяна используются доминантсептаккорды (малые мажорные септаккорды), в которых нота с названием "квинта" пропущена (для упрощения конструкции баяна, но звучание аккорда от этого незначительно меняется). Пример доминатсекстаккорда от ноты "соль": соль - тоника, си - терция, ре - квинта (пропущена в готовом аккорде на баяне), фа - септима. (Кстати все составляющие ноты этого аккорда укладываются в диапазон от g (соль) малой до f# первой октавы, и ,следовательно, обращение готового аккорда баяна не требуется).
Интервалы, начиная от тоники, в доминантсептаккорде будут такими: б.3 + м.3 + м.3
А в уменьшенном септаккорде (например, от ноты соль-диез: "соль-диез" -тоника, си - терция, ре - квинта (пропущена в готовом аккорде на баяне), фа - септима): м.3 + м.3 + м.3

*N!B!*
*Написанное мною выше требует профессиональной проверки и ,возможно, корректировки!*


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,

Что то тут с доминантсептакордами напутано, по-моему. Если мне не изменяет память, партия нас учила, что доминантсептакорд - это септакорд пятой струпени (доминанты)

В до мажоре соответственно соль-си-ре-фа

Открываем любые баянные ноты и видим, что септакорд от до - это си-бемоль-до-ми, что есть первое обращение с пропущенной квинтой. Поэтому как-то странно называть его доминант-септакордом.


----------



## Евген (29 Мар 2014)

<blockquote class="blockquote"><p><span class="titlequote">vev писал:</span><span class="textquote">Евген,

Что то тут с доминантсептакордами напутано, по-моему.[/QUOTE]

b- обозначает ноту "си"
С7:с-e-g-a#
C#7:c#-f-g#-b
D7: d-f#-a-c
D#7:d#-g-a#-c#
E7:e-g#-b-d
F7:f-a-c-d#
F#7:f#-a#-c#-e
G7:g-b-d-f
G#7:g#-c-d#-f#
A7: a-c#-e-g
A#7:a#-d-f-g#
B7: b-d#-f#-a

Построил всё на правой клавиатуре баяна c использованием интервалов б.3 + м.3 + м.3 от тех нот,которые дают название соответствующему доминантсептаккорду. Если есть ошибки, то правка за Вами.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2014)

<blockquote class="blockquote"><p><span class="titlequote">Евген писал:</span><span class="textquote">b- обозначает ноту "си"[/QUOTE]

обычно Си было H, а си бемоль - B
ну да к черту подробности 


<blockquote class="blockquote"><p><span class="titlequote">Евген писал:</span><span class="textquote">С7:с-e-g-a#[/QUOTE]
не согласен. По мне так с-e-g-b. C чего это появился ля-диез при отсутствие диезов у до и соль? первая ступень - до, третья - ми, пятая - соль, седьмая - си, но никак не ля

Мой вопрос касался в первую очередь названия ДОМИНАНТ-септакорда. С7 - не доминант-септ от до, а просто септ хотя бы потому, что строится от первой ступени. Или я не прав?


----------



## sedovmika (29 Мар 2014)

Обожаю умные разговоры :russian_: !


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> Обожаю умные разговоры !


Где еще останками былых знаний блеснуть? Может сам вспомню


----------



## Евген (29 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> не согласен. По мне так с-e-g-b.


Вы используете для обозначения си-бемоля букву b (принято в России и некоторых других странах). Я же написал a# - ля-диез, что эргармонически равно си-бемолю.
С терминами же аккордов много необщепринятого.


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2014)

*Евген*,
оно конечно энгармонически то равно, то есть звучит одинаково, но мне казалось любой аккорд существует в рамках некоей тональности. Что касается септакорда, то его ноты отстоят на терции друг от друга. G и А ну никак на терцию не тянут.


----------



## Евген (29 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Евген,
> оно конечно энгармонически то равно, то есть звучит одинаково, но мне казалось любой аккорд существует в рамках некоей тональности.


Так кто мешает произвести соответствующие энгармонические замены, если очень надо, ведь состав аккорда расписан, глядя на правую клавиатуру баяна без всяких глубоких размышлений из теории музыки. Разве это неудобно для начинающего?


----------



## vev (29 Мар 2014)

Евген писал:


> Так кто мешает произвести соответствующие энгармонические замены, если очень надо, ведь состав аккорда расписан, глядя на правую клавиатуру баяна без всяких глубоких размышлений из теории музыки. Разве это неудобно для начинающего?


Для начинающего оно может и ничего, но для понимания почему это именно так, неплохо наверное с самого начала разобраться в азах теории музыки. Всегда проще вывести теорему зная поднаготную, чем запоминать массу необъяснимых фактов.

У меня перед глазами пример - жена, начавшая учиться игре на ф-но в 34 года. Многие вещи ей преподают на уровне "надо запомнить", а почему это именно так, никто не объясняет. Тональности ведь не для усложнения придумали, а чтобы упростить жизнь. Функции (тоника, субдоминанта, доминанта) жестко привязаны к тональности и будут звучать одинаково в любой из них.

Кстати, форум баянно-аккордеонный, а на аккордеоне все несколько сложнее с построением аккордов.


----------



## IvanM (31 Мар 2014)

Я читал матчасть. Частично прочитал теорию Красинской и Способина, справочники Мирека и Розенфельда/Иванова, справочник по ремонту Кузнецова, плюс всё, что можно прочитать в самоучителях. Это не считая англоязычных ресурсов. Этого мало? Ну, извините, заканчивать консерватории мне не досуг, да и поздно уже.

И тем не менее, там не сказано о тех вопросах, которые я задал. Например, там ничего не сказано об обороте квинты под приму (то что в баяне аккорд до мажор, например) и как это называется (видимо, квартсекстаккорд, но сдвинутый на октаву вниз). 

Я не знал, что басы и аккорды идут отдельно, да ещё и в непересекающихся диапазонах. Я наивно полагал, что они идут вместе, просто при нажатии на бас открывается один клапан, и при аккорде — сразу три.

Alexei писал:


> У меня уже возникал вопрос: будет ли у всех производителей страдела системы аккорды состоять из одних и тех же звуков?


У западных немного по-другому
http://www.hohner.eu/index.php5?2586
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:120-button_Stradella_chart.svg
Ещё есть французская система 3 на 3
http://www.hohner.eu/ablage/med_00008425_1305098880_3x3_Standardbass.pdf
http://www.hohner.eu/ablage/med_00008426_1305098895_3x3_Standardbass (French).pdf


----------



## vev (31 Мар 2014)

*IvanM*,

Простите, но у меня один нескромный вопрос: скажите, а для чего Вам все это? Да, для эрудиции и для глубинного понимания того, что же такое баян, это наверное неплохо, но как это может Вам пригодиться для того, чтобы начать играть? Я знаю, что начинают играть дети лет с пяти и ничего вообще не зная про баян, играют то, что им покажут. Зачастую играют очень неплохо.
Не думаю, что чтение книжек про "матчасть" или чего-то по теории музыки значительно повысит гибкость пальцев и точность попадания по кнопкам. Можно хоть пол-жизни читать поваренную книгу и так и не научиться варить: опыт чтением не заменишь


----------



## Alexei (1 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Alexei
> У меня уже возникал вопрос: будет ли у всех производителей страдела системы аккорды состоять из одних и тех же звуков?
> 
> У западных немного по-другому
> ...



Непонятно как эти ссылки отвечают на вопрос.


----------



## IvanM (7 Апр 2014)

Alexei писал:


> Непонятно как эти ссылки отвечают на вопрос.


Значит, я неточно понял вопрос. Ладно, пусть будут ссылки, вдруг кому пригодится.

vev писал:


> Да, для эрудиции и для глубинного понимания того, что же такое баян, это наверное неплохо, но как это может Вам пригодиться для того, чтобы начать играть?


Именно. Одно другому не мешает. Такая уж меня особенность, не умею что-то делать бездумно. Полудетская бездумная методика «нажми эту кнопочку, потом эту» меня не устраивает. Я должен знать, что, зачем, почему я делаю, и что в итоге получается.

Ещё вопрос. В двух книгах нашёл разные схемы, где аккорды состоят из разных нот.

Акустика музыкальных инструментов Кузнецова, стр. 242






Самоучитель Алёхина, Шашкина, стр. 23





Где же правильно и откуда различие?


----------



## vev (7 Апр 2014)

*IvanM*,
Вы бы пальцем ткнули какие именно отличия. Уж больно тяжко искать на дерьмовых сканах чем они отличаются


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (8 Апр 2014)

Тема уже обсуждалась, но я ещё раз напишу. 

Обычно, у простых советских баянов басы идут от фа до ми, а аккорды - от соль до фа диез. Однако, у множества зарубежных аккордеонов это бывает по разному ( учтите, классические и джазовые, более близкие к баяну, а есть мюзетт, народные, и т. д., у которых басы слабее ( т. е. басы и аккорды начинаются и заканчиваются на более высокой ноте. ) Юпитер начитает басы от ми, например. У меня на Роланд Фр3 это можно хорошо прочуствовать. А разница то какая - пиши так или иначе, всё равно все аккорды зафиксированы, это же не выборка.


----------



## Alexei (8 Апр 2014)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> А разница то какая - пиши так или иначе, всё равно все аккорды зафиксированы, это же не выборка.



Раз это кто-то разписывает, то должено быть какое-то соответствие. Иначе зачем это делать? Конечно есть американская (и подобные) система где не выписывают состав аккордов... 

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Однако, у множества зарубежных аккордеонов это бывает по разному



Вот это и интересно узнать подробнее. Тема вроде была... но чёткого объяснения не припомню.


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

Alexei писал:


> Раз это кто-то раСписывает, то должено быть какое-то соответствие. Иначе зачем это делать? Конечно есть американская (и подобные) система где не выписывают состав аккордов...



Ну хорошо, знаете Вы что конкретно в каком конкретном аккордеоне/баяне и что? Как это скажется на евреях? Как Вы можете что-либо изменить? В готовом виде Вы все равно вынуждены нажать конкретную кнопку, невзирая на то первое это или второе обращение.

Выписанный аккорд иногда полезен: в коряво прописанных нотах иногда не понятно, какой именно аккорд и от какой ноты указан и надо тупо по виду смотреть что это такое. Ну а при переписывании нот вручную вообще никто и никогда не заморачивался воспроизведением аккорда с указанием нот.


----------



## IvanM (8 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Вы бы пальцем ткнули какие именно отличия.


Например, до7, соль7.

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> А разница то какая - пиши так или иначе, всё равно все аккорды зафиксированы, это же не выборка.


Это-то ясно. Жаль, что в нотации аккорды полностью пишут. Как будто это фортепиано какое. Было бы лучше, если бы писали лишь основание аккорда и сверху букву Б, М, 7, У. Чернила бы экономили. 

vev писал:


> Как Вы можете что-либо изменить?


Ах, негодный-то инструмент оказывается, ничего в нём изменить нельзя. :biggrin: Балалайка и то гибче. :biggrin: 

vev писал:


> Выписанный аккорд иногда полезен: в коряво прописанных нотах иногда не понятно, какой именно аккорд и от какой ноты указан и надо тупо по виду смотреть что это такое.


А вон вам выше не понравилось, что скан плохой, а там ведь всё прописано.
И как там сходу понять, от какой ноты, коль у половины аккордов основание то вверху, то посередине.


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2014)

IvanM писал:


> Это-то ясно. Жаль, что в нотации аккорды полностью пишут. Как будто это фортепиано какое. Было бы лучше, если бы писали лишь основание аккорда и сверху букву Б, М, 7, У. Чернила бы экономили.


Уже писал, но повторюсь: если ноты записаны неряшливо, то зачастую непонятно что за функция в басах. Разобраться поможет либо слух (у кого есть) либо анализ самого аккорда
В рукописных нотах Вы никогда не увидите полностью расписанный аккорд. В лучшем случае, как Вы и хотите, палка с названием аккорда (Б, М, 7) наверху

IvanM писал:


> А вон вам выше не понравилось, что скан плохой, а там ведь всё прописано.
> И как там сходу понять, от какой ноты, коль у половины аккордов основание то вверху, то посередине.


Достигается ежедневной практикой. Проблема то в чем увидеть акккорд и его обращения? Этому нас во втором классе столь нелюбимой Вами ДМШ учили 

А по поводу скана, я не говорю, что скан нечитаем, я не могу просто сходу найти два отличия в 120 басах, особенно если они из разных книжек

Похоже, что Кузнецов что-то перемудрил. У него все септакорды состоят из четырех звуков, что в теории может и так, но на практике, в реальных инструментах едва ли встречается


----------



## IvanM (8 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Похоже, что Кузнецов что-то перемудрил. У него все септакорды состоят из четырех звуков, что в теории может и так, но на практике, в реальных инструментах едва ли встречается


Спасибо. Я подозревал. Всё-таки книга обзорная, а не специализированная.


----------



## IvanM (14 Ноя 2014)

Можно меня, пытливого чайника, просветить. Из моих поверхностных познаний в гармонии, у каждой тональности есть определённый набор наилучших аккордов. Например, в тональности До мажор: C, Dm, Em, F, G, Am, Bdim. В других тональностях другие, но общая закономерность есть, поэтому гитаристы обычно обозначают римскими цифрами от I до VII. Так вот если посмотреть на гармонь-хромку, то там как раз идут для До мажор: C, F, G, Dm, Am, плюс E7, B7, D7, которые я не знаю, как укладываются в эту схему, но явно принцип есть. То есть в гармони очень всё логично устроено, именно то, что нужно.
Так вот в баяне/аккордеоне ведь тональность можно любую играть, но тем не менее, значит ли это, что в аккомпанементе могут быть любые аккорды из левой клавиатуры? Или всё-таки не любые, а только определённый набор в зависимости от тональности мелодии? В смысле мелодия в До мажор - играем лишь определённые аккорды из 48 (?) возможных, мелодия в Ля мажор - играем другие только определённые и т.п.


----------



## gte_33 (14 Ноя 2014)

IvanM
Наберите в яндексе - "комната марии". Возможно там вы найдете "ответ" на свой вопрос.


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (14.11.2014, 02:13) писал:


> Можно меня, пытливого чайника, просветить. Из моих поверхностных познаний в гармонии, у каждой тональности есть определённый набор наилучших аккордов. Например, в тональности До мажор: C, Dm, Em, F, G, Am, Bdim. В других тональностях другие, но общая закономерность есть, поэтому гитаристы обычно обозначают римскими цифрами от I до VII. Так вот если посмотреть на гармонь-хромку, то там как раз идут для До мажор: C, F, G, Dm, Am, плюс E7, B7, D7, которые я не знаю, как укладываются в эту схему, но явно принцип есть. То есть в гармони очень всё логично устроено, именно то, что нужно.
> Так вот в баяне/аккордеоне ведь тональность можно любую играть, но тем не менее, значит ли это, что в аккомпанементе могут быть любые аккорды из левой клавиатуры? Или всё-таки не любые, а только определённый набор в зависимости от тональности мелодии? В смысле мелодия в До мажор - играем лишь определённые аккорды из 48 (?) возможных, мелодия в Ля мажор - играем другие только определённые и т.п.


Не знаю точно, что за римские цифры Вы имеете ввиду, но обычно в нотах для гитары римскими цифрами обозначают лад, на котором прижимается струна. 

Посмотрите здесь. 
Римскими же цифрами указывают ступени в тональностях. I - T (тоника), IV - S (субдоминанта), V - D (доминанта )

Собственно для С-dur то, что Вы перечислили является субдоминантами (F и Dm) и доминантами (G и Em) (главные ступени лада или IV и V) для мажора и параллельной ей минорной a-moll. 

По поводу игры на баяне и аккордеоне. Играть то можно любые аккорды, но звучать гармонично будут все те же доминантовые и субдоминантовые аккорды в выбранной тональности. В большинстве несложных произведений весь аккомпанемент можно запихнуть в T-S-D-D7-T последовательность (тоника-субдоминанты-доминанта-доминантсептакорд-тоника)

Наберите в поисковике "шпаргалка по сольфеджио" и почитайте на досуге. Многие вопросы могут исчезнуть.


----------



## nidogopp43 (14 Ноя 2014)

Приветствую. Хочу спросить, а что Вы собственно ищите? Все уже давно найдено, сыграно, вписано и принято за эталон. То есть музыкальную грамотность. Для начала полистайте сольфеджио, затем и в учебник гармонии не забудьте заглянуть. А вот как раз там и найдете:*"В смысле мелодия в До мажор - играем лишь определённые аккорды из 48 (?) возможных, мелодия в Ля мажор - играем другие только определённые и т.п." * Желаю удачи при поступлении в музыкальный вуз!


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (14.11.2014, 02:13) писал:


> Именно. Одно другому не мешает. Такая уж меня особенность, не умею что-то делать бездумно. Полудетская бездумная методика «нажми эту кнопочку, потом эту» меня не устраивает. Я должен знать, что, зачем, почему я делаю, и что в итоге получается.


Да не заморачивайся Ванек, прими это за данность, в крайнем случае походи на сольфеджио в ДМШ, думаю за определенную плату тебе не откажут, там надо то всего занятий максимум 10 для понимания твоего вопроса и даже более Здесь типа "матерые музыканты" на форуме и такие вопросы вызывают раздражение как минимум. УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ... 

P/S Вот поэтому на этот форум ходят только за нотами и продать инструмент...Ну иногда поумничать друг перед другом


----------



## vev (14 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (14.11.2014, 16:02) писал:


> P/S Вот поэтому на этот форум ходят только за нотами и продать инструмент...Ну иногда поумничать друг перед другом


Дмитрий, 
легко на зеркало пенять. Если мне не изменяет память, у Вас тоже есть музыкальное (пусть и начальное) образование, и Вы вполне могли бы попробовать дать пояснения по поводу вопроса. Вы же почему-то, пеняете на других. Дескать, снобы и т.д. Вы - такой же участник форума и формируете его (форум). Вперед! Делайте форум динамичнее! Что мешает то?

Что ж Вы не объясните простыми и доступными словами начала гармонии? У меня -дилетанта - нашлось на ноутбуке 12 учебников гармонии, но ни один из них я бы не посоветовал топикстартеру. Все либо слишком сложно, либо попросту неподъемно по объему. Вы же пеняете на профессионалов. Попробуйте объяснить доходчиво.


----------



## madiggo (15 Ноя 2014)

На самом деле, логика левой клавиатуры баяна и аккордеона проста. Для начала нужно забыть о "хороших" и "плохих" аккордах, и уяснить для себя, что в европейской ладовой мажорно-минорной системе три ступени звукоряда, а также построенные от них трезвучия являются наиболее важными с точки зрения и гармонии, и мелодики. Это тоника, доминанта и субдоминанта, расположенные на первой, пятой и четвертой ступенях звукоряда (интервалы соответственно прима, квинта и кварта). Это те самые пресловутые "три аккорда". Тоника и построенное от неё трезвучие вообще определяют тональность. Доминанта, являющаяся последней нотой в тоническом трезвучии, как правило стоит в конце фразы, предваряя переход к тонике. Субдоминта как правило используется для развития фразы.
Так вот, в левой клавиатуре на основном ряду басов (второй от меха) на любых трех клавишах тоника, доминанта и субдоминанта расположены рядом. Тоника в центре, доминанта выше по грифу, субдоминанта ниже. А если учесть, что в косых рядах расположены мажорный и минорный аккорды, а на вспомогательном басу в косом ряду мажорная терция, то окажется, что основной аккомпанемент всегда рядом.
Кроме того, благодаря тому свойству, что если перейти в доминантовую тональность, то старая тоника станет в новой тональности субдоминантой (соль-до-фа и ре-соль-до, тоника в цетре), получается, что если взять за тонику любую кнопку, то выше от неё всегда будет субдоминанта, а ниже доминанта, а разница между тоникой и кнопкой от ней через одну всегда составляет тон.
Такая логика левой вместе с пятью рядами в правой дает возможность менять тональность без изменения аппликатуры.
В гармошке тоника, доминанта и субдоминанта тоже расположены рядом, хоть и несколько по другому, но только для одной тональности. В баяне и аккордеоне принцип близости тоники, доминанты и субдоминанты сохраняется для всех 12 нот хроматического звукоряда.


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (14.11.2014, 16:02) писал:


> Здесь типа "матерые музыканты" на форуме и такие вопросы вызывают раздражение как минимум.


Полностью согласен с Евгением (*vev*). *Dmvlad*, если Вы не "матёрый", то почему вместо упрёков тем, кого Вы таковыми называете, не отвечаете Ивану сами, а отправляете его в школу на сольфеджио?

*IvanM*, в гармони действительно устроено всё логично и предусмотрено именно то, что нужно... а именно необходимый минимум для игры в двух основных параллельных тональностях и иногда ещё двух других ОГРАНИЧЕННОГО РЕПЕРТУАРА (главным образом народных песен и наигрышей, для которых этот инструмент изначально и создавался). В баяне всё устроено нисколько не менее логично, но репертуарных ограничений у него уже значительно меньше, в баяне же, имеющем систему готово-выборного аккомпанемента, их вообще можно сказать почти нет.

Кратко ответить на возникающие у Вас вопросы попросту невозможно (хотя у *madiggo* это кажется неплохо получается), а пересказывать на страницах форума положения из учебников по элементарной теории музыки и основам гармонии не целесообразно, гораздо полезнее и проще будет Вам покопаться в них самостоятельно. Благо литературы соответствующей в интернете выложено предостаточно. В устройстве системы готового аккомпанемента баян и аккордеона (и гармони, кстати, тоже) примечательно расположение соседних пар "бас-аккорд" в квартово-квинтовой последовательности (квинта, если вести отсчёт по звукоряду вверх, кварта - если вниз). Вы спросите почему так? Теоретический ответ на этот вопрос Вы найдёте, если захотите, всё в тех же книгах, а практический, играя на баяне, аккордеоне или гармони - удобно это очень в том плане, что необходимые для аккомпанемента кнопки все, как правило, оказываются "под пальцами".


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Ноя 2014)

*vev*, 
А что можно еще что то добавить? В общем то все объяснили еще в начале, в частности GrigoryFainshtein. Могу лишь к его комментарию добавить несколько штрихов. Левая рука на готовом баяне играет роль аккомпанемента и никак не ведущей партии, поэтому готовые аккорды звучат немного тише чем в правой руке или нет не так. ...гармоническое соединение у них слабее, для создания скажем так "видимости" средних тонов, что и позволяет звучать произведениям с готовым аккомпаниментом более объемно что ли. И еще параллельных квинт в построении трезвучия тоже не может быть , кроме чем как при соединении с басами соль-ля и ля-си.

По поводу P/S, в теме "обновление сайта и форума" я еще выскажу свое предложение по организации отдельной ветки для начинающих и любителей, чтобы форум стал более привлекателен для бОльшего круга людей.


----------



## IvanM (15 Ноя 2014)

Спасибо за ответы (хоть какие). Я ни в коем случае не прошу мне теорию тут расписать. Я сам понимаю, как я тут выгляжу со своими странными вопросами (я завсегдатай форумов по своему профилю и поэтому прекрасно знаю, как выглядят обыватели со своими странными вопросами, но стараюсь всё-таки не строить из себя гуру и быть корректным). Поэтому прошу отнестись со снисхождением, я сразу всегда предупреждаю, что в теории музыки я неисправимый "чайник". Муз. карьера мне объективно не светит, поэтому сходить на уроки сольфеджио и прочее - это не ко мне. Просто люблю задавать каверзные нестандартные вопросы, пытливый характер у меня, так сказать.
Как я понял, ответ на мой вопрос положительный. Баян - это как бы 12 гармоней разных тональностей вместе.
Честно говоря меня, до сих пор терзает тайный смысл множества тональностей, и для чего это вообще. Ведь можно же всё играть в одной.


----------



## madiggo (15 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (15.11.2014, 16:13) писал:


> Как я понял, ответ на мой вопрос положительный. Баян - это как бы 12 гармоней разных тональностей вместе.


Да, это так.
IvanM (15.11.2014, 16:13) писал:


> Честно говоря меня, до сих пор терзает тайный смысл множества тональностей, и для чего это вообще. Ведь можно же всё играть в одной.


Играть - да, петь - нет. Так же для ряда инструментов есть чисто конструкционно "неудобные" тональности. Ну и такая субъективная, но тем не менее реальная вещь, как "окраска" тональности.


----------



## IvanM (15 Ноя 2014)

madiggo (15.11.2014, 16:35) писал:


> Играть - да, петь - нет.


Разве у голоса есть тональность? У голосов, как мне кажется, есть только диапазон. Разве бывает голос ре мажор или ля мажор?

madiggo (15.11.2014, 16:35) писал:


> Так же для ряда инструментов есть чисто конструкционно "неудобные" тональности.


А именно, если не затруднит?


----------



## IvanM (15 Ноя 2014)

Кстати, я как-то задумывался, а почему на гармони в правой части не та же страделловская система басов. Ведь можно взять не все 120 кнопок, а например 28 (7*4, центральную часть от фа до си). Однако сейчас понимаю, что в итоге половина аккордов были бы излишни и не гармонировали с тональностью гармони.


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2014)

madiggo (15.11.2014, 16:35) писал:


> Играть - да, петь - нет. Так же для ряда инструментов есть чисто конструкционно "неудобные" тональности. Ну и такая субъективная, но тем не менее реальная вещь, как "окраска" тональности.


А ещё Вы забыли упомянуть о модуляциях и отклонениях.


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (15.11.2014, 17:26) писал:


> madiggo (15.11.2014, 16:35) писал:
> 
> 
> > Играть - да, петь - нет.
> ...


Так вот этот диапазон и может быть у одних выше, а у других ниже, а если произведение всегда в одной тональности, то некоторые певцы просто не смогут достать до низких/высоких нот. Для этого транспонирование в другую тональность у нужно.

Самый простой пример - фортепиано. В до-мажоре нет черных клавиш и играем только по белым (почти), а в си-мажоре целых пять диезов и без всех черных не обойтись


----------



## Gross (15 Ноя 2014)

madiggo (15.11.2014, 16:35) писал:


> есть чисто конструкционно "неудобные" тональности.


 на баяне неудобно играть в нижней части левой клавы, особенно стоя.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (15.11.2014, 16:13) писал:


> Муз. карьера мне объективно не светит, поэтому сходить на уроки сольфеджио и прочее - это не ко мне.


Ну это Вы Иван погорячились нотная грамота не повредит при желании освоить любой инструмент, да и достаточно много произведений выложенных на нотном стане и в разных вариантах, что очень облегчает жизнь при желании разучить то или иное произведение, песню, танец. Тем более там ничего сложного нет-просто ваше желание.
IvanM (15.11.2014, 17:26) писал:


> А именно, если не затруднит?


Для меня например конструкционно на баяне не очень удобно играть мажорные и минорные тональности нижнего ряда правой руки на трехрядном баяне (си,ре,фа,соль#/ляb), на пятирядном неудобства в игре можно компенсировать сдвигом на ряд вверх игнорируя нижний.

P.S А вообще самым легким в освоении инструментом среди язычковых является Варган. Никаких заморочек по тональностям, аккордам...


----------



## madiggo (15 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (15.11.2014, 17:26) писал:


> А именно, если не затруднит?


Да все струнные, взять хотя бы гитару. Чем больше открытых (неприжатых) нот - тем проще и удобнее. А у 7-струнки вообще строй соль мажор. Это не значит, что нельзя сыграть во всех тональностях. Можно, просто ряд тональностей удобней.


----------



## IvanM (22 Ноя 2014)

vev (15.11.2014, 17:38) писал:


> Так вот этот диапазон и может быть у одних выше, а у других ниже, а если произведение всегда в одной тональности, то некоторые певцы просто не смогут достать до низких/высоких нот. Для этого транспонирование в другую тональность у нужно.
> 
> Самый простой пример - фортепиано. В до-мажоре нет черных клавиш и играем только по белым (почти), а в си-мажоре целых пять диезов и без всех черных не обойтись


Не совсем понимаю, причём тут тональность и диапазон. Если не брать определение из учебника, а сказать грубо, то тональность - это такой базовый набор 7 звуков (ступеней) из 12 возможных по определённой системе чередования тонов и полутонов. Тональности прекрасно переходят одна в другую путём сдвига на какое-то число ступеней вниз или вверх (оно же транспонирование).
Теперь мы возьмём пример голоса и фортепиано (вот тут отличная иллюстрация). Тенор может петь любые ноты от B2 до C5 в сумме 26 ступеней, что позволяет петь в абсолютно любой тональности, так же как может в любой тональности играть аккордеон с 26 клавишами.


----------



## IvanM (22 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (15.11.2014, 17:46) писал:


> нотная грамота не повредит при желании освоить любой инструмент, да и достаточно много произведений выложенных на нотном стане и в разных вариантах, что очень облегчает жизнь при желании разучить то или иное произведение, песню, танец. Тем более там ничего сложного нет-просто ваше желание.


Как раз-то с нотной грамотой у меня проблем нет. Наоборот я на досуге люблю экспериментировать с нотными программами. Проблемы с понятием теории музыки. У меня, так сказать, практический склад ума, мне часто трудновато постичь какие-то излишне абстрактные материи. Если грубый пример: я знаю арифметику и алгебру, но имею трудности с матаном.
В принципе БАГ (баян, аккордеон, гармонь ) упрощают эту задачу, ибо там играй то, что у тебя есть (выборку не берём в расчёт). С фортепиано или гитарой таки пришлось бы постигать все тонкости гармони.


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (22.11.2014, 13:24) писал:


> vev (15.11.2014, 17:38) писал:
> 
> 
> > Так вот этот диапазон и может быть у одних выше, а у других ниже, а если произведение всегда в одной тональности, то некоторые певцы просто не смогут достать до низких/высоких нот. Для этого транспонирование в другую тональность у нужно.
> ...


Замечательно! Сергей Пенкин со своими 4-мя октавами, тогда еще более показателен? 
У каждого исполнителя свой уникальный диапазон (википедия с точным диапазоном тенора здесь не рулит), на границах которого петь может быть некомфортно. Транспонируйте на пару тонов повыше и вы выйдете из зоны дискомфорта. Помните еще и о диапазоне самого произведения. Это же не один тон, а зачастую под две октавы. И они то как раз и могут не влезть в ту картинку, которую Вы привели в качестве примера.
Да и перенос на октаву вверх/вниз может в корне поменять идею автора. Не все произведения могут быть по логике композитора исполнены и басом и тенором 

Ну и опять же "окраска тональности". Произведения воспринимаются несколько по-разному в разных тональностях. Не должны бы, а воспринимаются и все тут. Композиторы же не лохи и чем-то руководствуются при выборе тональности. Вы думаете, что Шопен написал вальс в до# -минор, только для того, чтобы его можно было не перепутать по названию с остальными произведениями? Он звучать будет несколько иначе, если двинуть в другую тональность. То же самое относится и Ивану Севостьянычу с его ХТК. Не глупый человек был и для чего ему понадобилось писать огромный цикл, каждое произведение которого отличается тональностью от всех оставшихся.

Александр (MAN) упоминал также модуляции и отклонения. Это более, чем обычная практика в произведениях переходить не просто в параллельную тональность, а во что-то совершенно другое. Здесь то как по-вашему?

IvanM (22.11.2014, 13:37) писал:


> В принципе БАГ (баян, аккордеон, гармонь ) упрощают эту задачу, ибо там играй то, что у тебя есть (выборку не берём в расчёт). С фортепиано или гитарой таки пришлось бы постигать все тонкости гармони.


Это то здесь причем? У пианиста просто рука вместо одной кнопки в басу, нажимает аккорд. Это происходит почти автоматически. Замечал на себе. Причем здесь изучение гармонии? И как Вы будете на "БАГ" без учета той самой гармонии? Никакой разницы ИМХО


----------



## IvanM (24 Ноя 2014)

Евгений , а вы умеете убеждать. Всё, убедили, ну эти баяны-гармони с модуляциями, буду учиться играть на варгане и бубне (шютка).


----------



## vev (24 Ноя 2014)

IvanM (24.11.2014, 18:14) писал:


> варгане и бубне


Готово-выборный бубен и варган с ломаной декой?


----------



## andrey.p6 (17 Июн 2015)

Люди добрые, подскажите пожалуйста "чайнику".
У меня в баяне в левой части есть 6 ряд - уменьшенный септаккорд. Как и в каком случае им пользоваться?


----------



## vev (18 Июн 2015)

andrey.p6 писал:


> Люди добрые, подскажите пожалуйста "чайнику".
> У меня в баяне в левой части есть 6 ряд - уменьшенный септаккорд. Как и в каком случае им пользоваться?


От репертуара зависит и от гармонии в этом самом репертуаре. Иному баянисту он вообще никогда не пригодится.
Увидите в нотках "У" или "Dim" - смело жмите 6- ряд


----------



## Gross (18 Июн 2015)

Иногда (но не всегда) "У" (6-й ряд) хорошо звучит вместо "7". Надо учитывать, что на разных инструментах размещение кнопки "У" относительно баса бывает разным- иногда она смещена вниз, в следующий поперечный ряд. Хорошо бы вслушаться в звучание аккорда "У" и найти поблизости родственные ему аккорды- среди "7" и среди "М". Если кнопка смещена вниз, то "У" хорошо сочетается с ближайшим (в этом же поперечном ряду) аккордом "7". Если кнопка не смещена, то хорошо сочетается с "М" этого же ряда. Понажимайте по 2 кнопки сразу и вслушайтесь.


----------

